# I would like to get to know you



## folke

Can someome please tell me how would the sentence "I would very much like to get to know you" be in MSA?


----------



## Ghabi

Perhaps: إنني اريد ان اتعرّف عليك


----------



## Idris

أريد أن أتعرف إليك

or

أريد أن أتعرف بك


----------



## Faylasoof

أريد / أود التعرف عليك 

  Also this,

أتمنى التعرف عليك


----------



## The syntactician

أريد ان اتعرف عليك

أو

أتمنى التعرف بك

Note the use of the prepositions . It does not sound natural if you use one instead of the other . Although the listener would understand what you are saying.


Good luck


----------



## Faylasoof

The syntactician said:


> أريد ان اتعرف عليك
> 
> أو
> 
> أتمنى التعرف بك
> 
> Note the use of the prepositions . It does not sound natural if you use one instead of the other . Although the listener would understand what you are saying.
> 
> 
> Good luck



I know about this!  But I've also heard this too:
أريد / أود التعرف عليك


----------



## cherine

Note that "would like very much" is better be translated as أود/ أحب rather than the simple أريد .


----------



## The syntactician

Faylasoof. I think you are right.You can use them interchangeably sometimes and it is totally not wrong to use بك or عليك.You can say this sentence in different ways in Arabic. You can say  اريد التعرف بك او عليك . Both are ok. Also, you can say اريد ان اتعرف عليك  but not  بك. Again, syntactically, it is not wrong but the last one does not sound natural to my ear. Maybe it sounds natural to other native speakers. I guess it dependes on the variety of Arabic you are exposed to.


----------



## folke

cherine said:


> Note that "would like very much" is better be translated as أود/ أحب rather than the simple أريد .



Does it mean that أريد is stronger "wanting" than أود/ أحب ?

In the sense that أريد means: i want to (help you)?
And أود/ أحب means: i would like to (get to know you)?

Like that?


(Again, i can't express my gratitude, this forum is truly amazing, it really helps a lot! Thank you for all the posts!)


----------



## Finland

Hello!



folke said:


> Does it mean that أريد is stronger "wanting" than أود/ أحب ?


 
The basic meaning of أراد is "want". It's quite a neutral verb. أود and أحب are stronger in meaning and mean "I really want to", "I would love to" etc. In that sense, it's actually the opposite of what you suggest. 



folke said:


> In the sense that أريد means: i want to (help you)?
> And أود/ أحب means: i would like to (get to know you)?


 
Something like that, yes. أريد مساعدتك would be just "I want to help you", whereas أود، أحب مساعدتك means "I like helping you", "It is a pleasure to help you" etc.



folke said:


> (Again, i can't express my gratitude, this forum is truly amazing, it really helps a lot! Thank you for all the posts!)


 
Eikö vain olekin! Isn't it just great! 

Hope my explanations were helpful

S


----------



## folke

Thanks!

So the construction for helping would be: أريد مساعدتك 
instead of: وريد ان اساعدك 
yes? 
Or are they both used? 
And just to be absolutely sure - the first one would be when on female says it, right?


----------



## Idris

I just want to add here that أراد can also mean "to intend".

That is where we get our إرادة from.

For example, a sentence like ماذا تريد بهذا القول؟ would literally translate into "What do you intend by this statement?" or informally "What are you getting at?"


----------



## cherine

What I meant is that أريد is "I want" so it's not as cordial and friendly as أود/أحب (I'd like to/I'd love to).
I think it's the same in English:
I want to know you.
I would like to know you.

No?


----------



## folke

Ok, I see.

But the construction for helping would be: أريد مساعدتك 
instead of: وريد ان اساعدك 
yes? 
Or are they both used? 
And just to be absolutely sure - the first one would be when on female says it, right?


----------



## Idris

folke said:


> Ok, I see.
> 
> But the construction for helping would be: أريد مساعدتك
> instead of: وريد ان اساعدك
> yes?
> Or are they both used?
> And just to be absolutely sure - the first one would be when on female says it, right?


 
مساعدة means help, aid, assistance, etc.

أريد مساعدتك "I want your help (i.e. I want you to help me)"

ساعد means "to help".

أربد أن أساعدك means "I want to help you."


----------



## cherine

folke said:


> Ok, I see.
> 
> But the construction for helping would be: أريد مساعدتك
> instead of: أريد ان اساعدك
> yes?
> Or are they both used?
> And just to be absolutely sure - the first one would be when on female says it, right?


This should be in another thread, but I'll reply here as a part of the explanation of the structure:
أريد مساعدتك = أريد أن أساعدك it's just that one structure uses the maSdar (noun) while the other uses the verb.
The same of the sentence of this thread:
أود التعرف عليك = أود أن أتعرف عليك
And there's no gender marker in either of them, so it can be written to a male or a female. The difference would only show in reading aloud or speaking.

P.S. @ Idris, أريد مساعدتك can mean both "I want to help you" and "I want you to help me". Only context would show. But we usually say أحتاج مساعدتك I need your help, so that the difference would be clearer.


----------

